# At Home Artificial Insemination - success stories? Semenette?



## bebe4us

Hi all -

My husband and I have been trying for a few months TTC for our first, but he has erectile dysfunction when we try to perform sex, however he is able to ejaculate so that's when I have done my research on at home AI methods. 

We've tried the oral syringe method with a sterile plastic cup with and without the softcup, having him deposit directly into the softcup and inserted into me and now we're going to try The Semenette. All the methods we used have been with and without PreSeed and we both got tested to see if anything is wrong... everything is normal.

So I googled success stories with AI at home and someone mentioned the Semenette. I ordered it and we just received the product.. so I am nervous about using it. I am hoping it will allow us to be intimate mimicking ejaculation without it feeling weird... and also to conceive! 

I am asking if anyone has experience using The Semenette and/or please share your success stories/methods for using at home AI, thank you!


----------



## ace28

Hi there,
I don't have any experience with the semenette but I do have experience doing at home insemination with fresh sperm- and two healthy pregnancies from my experiences! 

The semenette looks fun but I would worry about too much sample being lost in the tube and not ejaculated. It's worth a try though!

Some tips I have for you regarding at home inseminations in general:
-medicine syringes work great! if you have your man ejaculate into an instead cup, you can then use a medicine syringe (the 5mL kind is perfect sized) to suck up the contents. Place it into your vagina as close to your cervix as possible and press the plunger to "ejaculate" the contents... slooooowwwly. Otherwise, it will all come squirting out!
-Have your bottom raised on 3-4 pillows as you do this, so that gravity can help the swimmers stay in and close to your cervix. Cover the top pillow with a washcloth or towel.
-It helps if you orgasm afterwards. It helps to suck the sperm up into your uterus.
-Lastly, put the instead cup along with any remaining specimen up into your cervix to keep the spermies close to your cervix. Leave it in for ~8 hours. I slept overnight in mine after we performed an evening insemination.

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## dodgegirl

Wow that is so cool, I've never heard of it before now when I just looked it up ! I have tried home insemination a few times before using the soft cup. This might be an option for me depending on what donor I decide to go with. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## KylasBaby

My girlfriend and I used a donor for this baby. All we used was a sterile cup and a medicine syringe, bum in the air and half an hour later got up and went about our night. No O after inseminations though as OH was a bit weirded out about being down there with the spermies, which was fine by me, and it worked the first cycle with two inseminations. Didn't use a soft cup or anything. Not sure what a semenette is so I cxant help with that.


----------



## dodgegirl

Awesome! ! Here's to a healthy & happy rest of your term! August is a great month too !! (My bday month ;) )


----------



## bebe4us

Thank you ace & KylasBaby! My hubby and I have done the methods you both listed so I'm going to schedule an appt to see if I'm ovulating regularly even though I get my periods regularly. 

Haven't used the Semenette yet - hubby is traveling but hoping to do soon. Thx everyone for your replies!


----------



## ace28

bebe4us said:


> Thank you ace & KylasBaby! My hubby and I have done the methods you both listed so I'm going to schedule an appt to see if I'm ovulating regularly even though I get my periods regularly.
> 
> Haven't used the Semenette yet - hubby is traveling but hoping to do soon. Thx everyone for your replies!

Do you temp and use OPKs?


----------



## bebe4us

Yes I do temp and use OPKs. :)


----------



## tandil

HI there Im from Argentina, I am also trying to conceive by at home insemination. I really would like to know more about this since It's been a lil frustrating. Would you give me some tips?


----------



## tandil

KylasBaby said:


> My girlfriend and I used a donor for this baby. All we used was a sterile cup and a medicine syringe, bum in the air and half an hour later got up and went about our night. No O after inseminations though as OH was a bit weirded out about being down there with the spermies, which was fine by me, and it worked the first cycle with two inseminations. Didn't use a soft cup or anything. Not sure what a semenette is so I cxant help with that.


I would like to get some tips, this is really frustrating for me since it's been quite a few months we cannot get pregnant. My husband helps me a lot but maybe there is a trick in this, the sryringe must go really deep or what? thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## bearakisses4u

Hello can you update us on of this worked? We are considering using the Semenette but would like to hear the success Stories.

Thanks
Kara


----------

